# Storage Wars



## macfixer01 (May 14, 2012)

Hi,
I know there are some other big Storage Wars fans here besides me. Take a look at this promo for the new season, it's pretty funny. Barry Weiss gets himself a new wing man.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/storage-wars-promo-ae-323598

macfixer01


----------



## MMFJ (May 14, 2012)

Just wish they wouldn't have ruined the market..... (too many newbies out there thinking that what they show is real and they run the pricing stupid.....)

but, a good saying "Summer Lockbuster" - creative!


----------



## stevem4323 (May 14, 2012)

just watching storage wars as we speak the usual 4 bidders and 30 extras with no money ...if these people who have these lockers knew they had things in them worth thousands then i dont think they wouldnt be able to pay the storage fees .....rubbish i know ...but still love the show...especially brandy


----------



## Geo (May 14, 2012)

this show as well as all others are ratings driven. they only show the big hitters continuously even if a nobody wins a big unit with alot of good stuff. if there was no drama between rivals then ratings would suffer. ive been to many of the same types of auctions, from unclaimed freight to automobiles and its as boring watching paint dry.


----------



## MMFJ (May 14, 2012)

Hey, a new "reality" show - "Watching Paint Dry!" 

Wonder what Discovery will pay us for that idea....... (and, of course, per show - some of these idiots are making $40K per show or more!)


----------



## DONNZ (May 16, 2012)

"Watching Paint Dry!" 
would rate right up there with
"Don't take your hand off that car" if you do you lose.


----------



## MMFJ (May 16, 2012)

DONNZ said:


> "Don't take your hand off that car" if you do you lose.


That's even more funny, because 30-some years ago we did one of these contests at the radio station where I worked......

*SECONDS *of thrill, _*HOURS *_of sheer boredom!

And, I was the lucky DJ that got to be there, every moment, announcing the 'play by play' as the losers dropped off! (where's the Smilie for "YAWN!"?)


----------

